# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Marilyn Monroe

## Kallmeti

Tre martesa, tridhjete filma dhe nje funeral

Nga jetimorja ne Hollivud, te gjitha etapat e jetes se Merilin Monrose. Femijeri tragjike, dashuri jeteshkurtra, 30 filma te njohur dhe shume legjenda per jeten e saj te shkurter, por te ngjeshur. Ja biografia e Merilin Monrose.







1926. Me 1 qershor ne General Hospital te Los Anxhelosit, Gledis Pirl Monro, 25 vjec, solli ne jete Norma Zhan, se ciles i dha ne fillim mbiemrin Mortenson (te burrit te dyte) dhe me pas ate Bejker, te ish te dashurit tjeter. E vetme, ajo ia beson vajzen nje cifti miqsh.

1934. Ne muajin janar, nena e Merilinit shtrohet ne spital per skizofreni. Norma Zhan perfundon ne jetimore. Biresohet nga familje te ndryshme, por keqtrajtohet dhe dhunohet.

1942. Ne moshen 16 vjecare martohet me Xhejms Daughertin. Por pas dy vjetesh djaloshi niset ne lufte, nderkohe qe ajo gjen pune si punetore ne nje fabrike parashutash.

1945. Fotografi Dejvid Konover e therret per nje sherbim per "grate punetore te Amerikes". Fillon te pozoje per fotografin Andre de Dienes. Punon per Agjensine e modeleve Blue Book, ne saje te se ciles u mor ne pune edhe nga 20th Century Fox. Ndahet me bashkeshortin dhe merr emrin Merilin Monro.

1949. Pas disa shfaqjeve ne kinema, Merilini gjendet ngushte nga parate dhe pozon lakuriq per nje kalendar. Ai rishtypet disa here (55 milione kopje), nderkohe qe fotografite e saj botohen edhe nga Playboy.

1950. Kthesa. Xhiron plot gjashte filma mes te cileve "Nje nate mbi cati" (vellezerit Marx), "Eva kunder Eves" (Xhozef Mankievic) dhe "Xhungel asfalti" e Xhon Hjustonit, i cili e pagezon si dive.

1953. E magjeps publikun me rolet seksi tek "Niagara" e Henri Hetuejit dhe "Burrat preferojne biondet" e Houard Hauksit.

1954. Martohet me idhullin e bejzbollit Xho Di Maxhio.

1955. Interpreton "Kur gruaja shkon me pushime". Billi Uilder e xhiron ne kete film ne skenen kur i merr era fundin ne hyrjen e metrose se New Jorkut. Di Maxhio shperthen ne skena xhelozie dhe ne tetor kerkon ndarjen. 

1956. Nje tjeter martese, ajo me shkrimtarin Artur Miler. Xhiron "Princi dhe balerina" e Lorens Oliverit. 

1958. Ne krah te Xhek Lemenit dhe Toni Kurtisit ajo eshte ylli i "Dikujt i pelqen e nxehte" e Billi Uilderit. Fillon te abuzoje me alkolin. Eshte shtatzane, por peson nje abord spontan.

1960. Ne prag te nje sterlodhjeje nervore, ajo xhiron "Bejme dashuri" te Xhorxh Kukorit. Nje flirt me Iv Montanin i jep fund marteses me Artur Milerin. Me pas gjendet ne sheshin e xhirimit me "Te martuarit", film ky i Xhon Hjustonit.

1961. Shtrohet per disa muaj ne nje klinike psikiatrike.

1962. Fillon nje lidhje me Xhon Fitxherald Kenedin. Fillojne xhirimet e "Dickaje per te bere" e Xhorxh Kukorit. Regjizori e ben te notoje lakuriq ne pishine. Per shkak te ilaceve te shumta qe pi, ate e pushojne nga puna. Duke gdhire 5 gushti, Merilini u gjend e vdekur ne shtepine e saj pasi kishte pire nje overdoze qetesuesish.




foto-Merilin Monrose

----------


## gjithcka asgje

Ja si eshte shprehur Merilin Monrose ne nje interviste:

HOLLIWOODI eshte nje vend ku te paguajne mijra dollare per nje puthje dhe vetem 100 cent per shpirtin tend...............

----------


## Marini83

Kallmeti nice pic

----------


## MI CORAZON

She was so sexy........... :i habitur!:

----------


## Pelasgian

Une kam pas fatin te shoqerohem me pothuaj te vetmin shoke qe kishte Merlin gjate jetes se saj. Ai ka qene kinematografi i saj, si psh ne filmin Some Like it Hot. Emri i tij eshte Jack Cardiff.

Kam qene ndihmes i tij ne nje film te bugjetit te ulte dhe kam pas privilegjen te takohem shume here me te ne shtepi te tij. Se fundi ia bera nje interviste jashtzakonishte interesante ku ai fliste per Merlin Monroen, se paku para kamerave kesaj here. 

Ai tregonte per mentalitetin, sjelljet dhe vuajtjet e saj. Ishte nje vajze jashtzakonishte intelligjente por reagonte si nje vajze e papervoje etj. 

Do te mundohem ta realizoj kete interviste si nje form dokumentari per te. Dhe gjithashtu mund ta lexoni nje liber te tij quhet "Magic Hour" by Jack Cardiff. Kjo liber eshte aqe interesante saqe edhe ata te cilet nuk kane lidhje me filmin befasohen me informatat qe lexon.

Ne kemi ndegjuar emra te njohur si psh John Huston, Humphrey Bogart, Erol Flin, Merlene Dietriech, Alphred Hitchcock etj, por nuk dime per personalitetin e tyre. Kjo liber tregon per historine e filmit, qe nga koha e filmave pa ze deri me sot. 

Sepse Jack Cardiff ende eshte gjalle, 88 vjeqare dhe i forte. 

Mund ta shihni fotografine te fotot e anetareve te forumit.

Nderime,

----------


## White_Angel

*Megjithese u largua shume shpejt nga kjo bote, rolet e saj do te jetojne pergjithmone...*


Marilyn Monroe

----------


## White_Angel

Marylin Monroe

----------


## White_Angel

......................................

----------


## White_Angel

...........................

----------


## White_Angel

The BEATY..........

----------


## White_Angel

....................

----------


## White_Angel

nje tjeter

----------


## White_Angel

^ _ ^ ...............

----------


## White_Angel

.......................

----------


## White_Angel

:buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  .......................

----------


## White_Angel

.........................

----------


## White_Angel

:kryqezohen:  ---------  :kryqezohen:

----------


## White_Angel

:sarkastik:  ------  :sarkastik:

----------


## White_Angel

:djall sarkastik:  ====  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## White_Angel

:Lulja3:  ////  :Lulja3:

----------

